# Neuer PC?



## athlon (6. Dezember 2004)

Ich möchte mir demnächst einen neuen PC kaufen.
Ich dachte da an einen Athlon64 3500+ (so939)

Jedoch bin ich mir beim Mainboard und speicher unschlüssig.

Könnt ihr mir da vielleicht helfen?

Ich will ein System dass suuuper schenll läuft (spiele) und schön leise ist (kühler?)
der Preis spielt nicht umbedingt eine rolle aber zu teuer sollte es nicht sein sonst hätte ich mich ja auch für den FX-55 entschieden ;-)


----------



## Cheese (6. Dezember 2004)

Als Board würde ich dir entweder ein Asus oder ein MSI empfehlen... Sind beide recht gut, wenn du ans Übertakten rangehen willst, dann MSI(bessere Einstellmöglichkeiten), sonst ASUS.

Beim Prozessor drauf achten, dass er nen Winchester-Kern hat, der hat weniger Abwärme -> besser kühlbar.

vom Kühler her wirst ned über einen teuren Verax oder so rauskommen, da kenn ich mich ned so wirklich aus. 
Was da evtl ne alternative wäre, wenn du den Standard-Lüfter durch einen Papst-Lüfter ersetzt, der die gleiche Luftmenge hat und leiser läuft.

Speicher halt nen mit ner kurzen Latenzzeit und ned einen Riegel, sondern 2, z.B. 2 x 512MB (1GB Ram empfehlenswert)

Bei der Graphikkarte auf alle Fälle aufpassen, wie breit das Speicherinterface ist (256 Bit empfehlenswert) und wie viele Pixel-Pipelines sie besitzt...

Hoffe damit geholfen zu haben
Gruß Cheese


----------

